# NCEES records application



## A Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Any tips for filling out the experience forms? They contact info for every job! Took me 20 years to get the PE I have to really work for all the info they want! :brickwall:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2008)

You want to be as comprehensive as possible. It takes time but it's important to include everything to avoid processing delays.

If you have past employers that have gone out of business or a manager that has deceased, be sure to note that too. They were pretty reasonable to deal with.

Just fill out as much as you can and explain why there are gaps if you run into them.


----------



## A Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, it was exactly a year ago I finished filling out my Colorado application. Was hoping to cut &amp; paste. You would think on non-engineering experience they would let you skip the contact info. Now to find contact info for my very brief Navy experience before I got droped from flying due to poor eyesight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

The experience record IS a PITA but worth the slog. I found NCEES was fairly reasonable in reviewing the application information as well. Regarding the non-engineering engagements, I wouldn't fuss too much with details - the most important thing here will be noting what you did during different periods of time. I think that is mostly what they are evaluating since nobody likes to see 'missing' blocks of time out of your experience record.

Good luck!

JR


----------

